# red claw crabs or rainbow crab



## musky89 (May 16, 2009)

i am gettin a some crabs and iv always loved them i used to have the red clawed crabs and iv have ghost shrimps, blue lobsters and crayfish but i dont no what to get some of the red claws or a rainbow crab what would be the easiest one in care?: victory:


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

rainbow have to have the land. mine does not really like the water. i think they are better because of the size but you dont see them that much for sale.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Red claw crabs are brackish crabs. Is your tank brackish.


----------



## musky89 (May 16, 2009)

im gettin a new tank and wen i had them it was brackish:2thumb: i think ill go for the rainbow crab thx: victory:


----------



## RedClaw (Nov 8, 2009)

nice choice
i prefer rainbow crabs too
but red claw crabs ares small and cute as well


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a rainbow crab and that doesnt go in the water that much. it much prefers land.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Blue lobsters are crayfish i think. I've got one and it can either be called an australian red clawed crayfish or a blue lobster as it's the same animal. What kind is your crayfish?


----------



## pollers (Dec 10, 2009)

nattat said:


> rainbow have to have the land. mine does not really like the water. i think they are better because of the size but you dont see them that much for sale.


Possibly a silly question, but is there a crab you can get which dosnt need land? If so could you tell me please.


----------

